
Show HN: Paymo Time Tracker – React and GraphQL-based Photoshop Plugin - janlukacs
https://exchange.adobe.com/addons/products/19989
======
olivierduval
Interesting... but I see no information about react/graphql use to code this
photoshop plugin!!! THAT would be really interesting. Is the source code
available anywhere? Is this plugin a "standard" C++ plugin with a browser
built-in loaded with react/graqhql?

~~~
ashryan
Extensions like this are built on Adobe CEP technology. CEP itself is built on
top of CEF (Chromium Embedded Framework) and Node.js. Since the web view is
Chromium, you can use your favorite JavaScript frameworks and libraries to
build the extension.

We just released CEP 8.0 last week, which updates to CEF 57 and Node.js 7.4.4.

More info on CEP here:
[https://www.adobe.io/apis/creativecloud/cep.html](https://www.adobe.io/apis/creativecloud/cep.html)

And we have a GitHub org with libraries and samples here:
[https://github.com/adobe-CEP/](https://github.com/adobe-CEP/)

------
mementom
Adobe CEP HTML Engine is based on Chromium Embedded Framework (CEF) version 3.
It includes also a version of IO.js under the hood. Despite of it's now merged
back with the Node.js project, developers have access to browser, but to
entire stack of "server" technologies also.

------
k__
Didn't know you could write Photoshop plugins in JS, nice!

~~~
TAForObvReasons
There is an API in newer Photoshop versions called Common Extensibility
Platform. ExtendScript, a dialect of JS, is also supported in older versions.

~~~
cpr
But note that those two are entirely different things.

CEP is for building extensions with HTML+JS+CSS. ExtendScript (an old JS
dialect plus Adobe extensions) is for internal product scripting (e.g.,
building/manipulating the document model in InDesign).

You can bridge the two, of course, but there's no direct connection or even
relation without explicit developer effort.

------
eistrati
Very nice job, my friend :) I'll recommend our team to take a look.

